# The Radio Museum in Pereslavl-Zalessky



## merlin (Jun 17, 2018)

The Radio Museum in Pereslavl-Zalessky

​​
This was a fascinating museum we visited on our last day, the owner who is in his 70s, has collected and restored to full working order a large collection of radio receivers, and record players from all over the world, plus a few early TV sets. He was a radio engineer during Soviet times working on various projects. 

He obviously loves his collection and the fact that everything there is working is an amazing achievement, he has even built a radio transmitter in the grounds which plays recorded programmes, because there are no Russian radio stations broadcasting on the old frequencies these radios use.
I was particularly interested because I was a radio/television engineer from the 1950s to the 1970s, so everything was familiar, we could only communicate through Lisa as a translator, but he came across as a friendly kindly soul....

Here are some photos of his collection and a video, we were there for a couple of hours in the end listening to a lot of radios  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







His previous job....














































































*This tape/record player was actually playing when I took this photo, very high quality too!*​







*This one is being currently repaired...*​






*A video of one of his radiograms..*
​



​


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2018)

WOW   Merlin.  What a nice collection!   Thanks  for this  posting.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 18, 2018)

Ah, now that's my type of museum.  I used to build radios using salvaged bits from old receivers and went on to do a degree in Electrical and Electronic engineering.


----------

